# Almost TGIF



## Dusty (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 29, 2021)

Well my weekend has begun as they say a long weekend is just a phone call away well now its just an email away.   
My new live center is scheduled to arrive anytime today so I am looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 29, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> Well my weekend has begun as they say a long weekend is just a phone call away well now its just an email away.
> My new live center is scheduled to arrive anytime today so I am looking forward to playing with it.



Lucky you to have a live center, my live center is dead. Did I say that....!!


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 29, 2021)

Well someone was negligent in reapplying the grease that poor dead center of mine suffered for it, get so caught up in the cuts, get that tunnel vision.


----------

